# Crying to the Heavens - improv 14



## Panolof (May 26, 2016)

Hey members

Just completed another improv.
This is part 2/2 : 




Part 1, people don't seem to like structurally so I'm leaving it out.

Enjoy
And tell me what you think


----------

